# All-NBA prototype team



## jsull (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm kinda bored, so I figured I would post what I would consider the prototype players for each position with a anaylze of the positions criteria. 

PG

top choice-John Stockton

For the point guard position you have to be able to control the tempo, run halfcourt sets, get everyone involved, and be a team leader. Basically, you gotta be a great passer and decent at the other fundamentals. And in my opinion, no one does that better then John Stockton. You saw how he ran things against the Kings. Everyone was expecting a blowout, but Stockton was able to control the tempo and grind it out, rather then a running game. It wasn't the most exciting series, but considering the Jazz's best players were either at or near the big 4-0, they did a damn good job. 

SG

top choice-anyone who can shoot, for all I care, Dell Curry

While the shooting guard position was become the most glamourous one, that everyone wants to play, the Kobe Bryant's and Micheal Jordan's aren't my idea of a prototype shooting guard. For the shooting guard position, my prototype player who simply be someone who could shoot, as the name implies. Great shooter, decent at everything else. 

SF

top choice-scottie pippen

I've always viewed the Small Foward position as a do-it-all type player. Not really great at one particular thing, but above average at everything. Scottie Pippen and Grant Hill have always been my favorites for this position, pippen in particular. He can run the point, shoot, rebound, get everyone involved, play defense, and has good size. 

PF

top choice-tim duncan

Well, they don't call him The Big Fundamental for nothing. He's got a great post game, good midrange jumper, and can rebound and block shots. You really can't ask much more from a power foward, in my opinion. 

C

top choice-Bill Russel

Who else could I choose besides the defensive master Bill Russel. Sure, Wilt was the better player, but I prefer Bill just 'cos. Great defensive player who gets alot of boards and can still put up points. Russel would be a little undersized nowadays, so I suppose Wilt may be the better choice, but nonetheless, it's just my opinion.


One thing you'll notice about these players is that they're some of the best team players, which helps with chemisty. Plus, basketball is great when it's played as a team game. Teams like the showtime lakers, and larry bird's celtics. But even with all that said, I like watching Micheal Jordan take over a game and do flashy dunks as much as the next guy.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*PG- Joh Stockton*

He is what a PG should be. He doesn't hoist up bad shots and he creates offense for his teammates. The Best PURE PG in the history of the game. To bad he never got a ring.

*SG- Tracy McGrady*

He is the prototype for the new SG. He is tall, long, he can stroke the 3 and he can defend. He also creates his own offense and is an electrifying player.

*SF- Kevin Garnett*

Again, this where the new age NBA is headed. 7 foot SF's will soon be more common. Garnett can block shots, post up, shoot the 3, he can do everything. 

*PF- Tim Duncan*

Big Fundamentals. Duncan does everything and is a triple-double threat at PF which is rare.

*C- Bill Russell*

A center should be able to defend, rebound, post-up and be able to hit the occasional 15-footer. He wasn't the best center in history, but when I look at Russell, I think that's what a center should be.


----------



## jsull (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah, I agree that Mcgrady and KG could both be prototypes of the new age of nba players. But, I still like pip...his game it's just so so..... smooth and pretty. 7'0 SF's common? Now that's a scary thought.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*How the hell can you use McGrady and Russell?*

If you're going to use Russell then use someone better at sg too. If you're going to use all the players who have ever played the game then you can find someone more prototypical than him for the 2. The prototype is supposed to be the model that everyone is trying to use for the perfect 2. If you have to use the new age type 2's you have to use Kobe, because he was there before Tracy was. 

Then again, what exactly is a prototype for the NBA? They are always trying to find the new thing, or copying what someone else finds that works. As soon as something else works better the prototype changes, so I guess using Kobe wouldn't be bad, but if that's the case then no way can you use Bill Russell. If you want to go in that sort of a direction go with Ben Wallace. But the prototypical center in the league today isn't the kind of player Wallace is. He fits more into the prototypical power forward position than center. I would say that the prototypical center today is big and can score and rebound. Basically what Shaq does. But there has never been a player like Shaq, so he can't be the prototype. Teams are trying to find ways to beat him, not copy off of him. Because of the lack of good centers in the league right now I'll go with a player who's projected to score a lot and be a good rebounder, but isn't yet. He is already big though. I think Eddy Curry is the prototype for NBA center. In the next five years teams will be looking for strong guys who can score down low, with a variety of postmoves. From what I've seen and read this is what Curry is.

At the 3 it seems like teams usually go for a defensive player who can score, and even today, 10-15 years since Pippen came into the league I think he is still exactly what most teams look for in a 3. You could use McGrady here as well. He shoots the three, he can handle the ball, and he plays good defense. I don't know how much he actually plays the three, but it doesn't really matter, because he fits the description and he would play it on at least 50% of the teams in the league.

The power forward position is traditionally not a scoring position. They tend to be the guys who get rebounds and play defense but aren't the team's star player. Of course there are exceptions, but I think teams still don't look for their power forwards to be their leading scorers for the most part. What team lead by a power forward has won besides the Spurs in the past 10 or 20 years? I would say that today's prototypical power forward combines the old way of thinking, defense and rebounding, with athleticism and a bit of scoring. The first player that comes to mind for me is Kenyon Martin, but I think Antonio McDyess would be a better fit as the prototypical power forward. He can get you 20 a night, 10 or 12 boards, and play defense too. Tyson Chandler will most likely develope into a player sort of like this.

At pointguard I have to agree with Stockton, but since I'm trying to think of newer players I'll go with someone else. I think Mike Bibby fits the Stockton type point profile better than anyone else in the league right now. He hits big shots, is a good assist man, and doesn't make costly mistakes. I would say Kidd or Miller but they're not really the same kind of a point as Stockton is. When Bibby's career is over though I think he'll be very comparable to Stockton.

Ok, so my final lineup would be this:

1-Bibby
2-Kobe
3-McGrady
4-McDyess
5-Curry

Ok, now feel free to bash away, because I ripped you a little bit I guess.:grinning:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Current Players:

C-Olowakandi-(no one can emulate Shaq-so he isn't prototype)

PF-PJ Brown-(defends,rebounds,unselfish)

SF-Grant Hill-(pre injury)

SG-Kobe -(Could also be T-Mac)

PG-Stockton- (Ultimate Passer)


----------



## knicklizard (Jul 7, 2002)

Interesting topic, here, I'll give it a shot...

John Stockton at point guard: He is so fundamentally sound, the best passer, great assist to turnover ratio. He doesn't look like the best point guard ever. He looks like he should be working on Wall Street.

Reggie Miller at shooting guard: Well, well, well, the best shooter ever, a good slasher, a great player to get off on screens. I'm surprised nobody picked him yet...

Scottie Pippen at small forward: The black Sly Stallone. (I totally see a resemblance). He does everything, he could bring it up, play point forward, play defense, rebound, shoot it.

Charles Oakley at power forward: The rugged defensive banger at the four spot, I didn't see the four as a star position, until a couple of years ago. Webber, Duncan, Sheed, Reef, KG, Dice, I mean that position is stacked now...

Dikembe Mutombo at center: Blocks shots and rebounds, draws double teams.

A lineup of a 6'2" point, a 6'7" two, a 6'8" three, a 6'9" four, and a 7'2" pivot seems pretty balanced to me.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: How the hell can you use McGrady and Russell?*



> Originally posted by *moTIGS *
> If you're going to use Russell then use someone better at sg too. If you're going to use all the players who have ever played the game then you can find someone more prototypical than him for the 2. The prototype is supposed to be the model that everyone is trying to use for the perfect 2. If you have to use the new age type 2's you have to use Kobe, because he was there before Tracy was.
> 
> Then again, what exactly is a prototype for the NBA? They are always trying to find the new thing, or copying what someone else finds that works. As soon as something else works better the prototype changes, so I guess using Kobe wouldn't be bad, but if that's the case then no way can you use Bill Russell. If you want to go in that sort of a direction go with Ben Wallace. But the prototypical center in the league today isn't the kind of player Wallace is. He fits more into the prototypical power forward position than center. I would say that the prototypical center today is big and can score and rebound. Basically what Shaq does. But there has never been a player like Shaq, so he can't be the prototype. Teams are trying to find ways to beat him, not copy off of him. Because of the lack of good centers in the league right now I'll go with a player who's projected to score a lot and be a good rebounder, but isn't yet. He is already big though. I think Eddy Curry is the prototype for NBA center. In the next five years teams will be looking for strong guys who can score down low, with a variety of postmoves. From what I've seen and read this is what Curry is.
> ...



Ok, don't get mad baecause I didn't use Kobe. I know what a prototype is and I gave my reasoning for my selections. If you don't like them, then I can't help that.


----------



## Mao_Ying (Jun 23, 2002)

*Prototype 2*

I'd say one of:
Mitch Richmond
Cheryl..err...Reggie Miller
Ray Allen
Eddie Jones


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

PG - Tim Hardaway
SG - T-Mac
SF - K.G.
PF - Malone
C - Kareem


----------



## whatevaman_15 (Jun 8, 2002)

PG - Jason Kidd - he distributes the ball amazing, plays good D and runs a team well

SG - Ray Allen - He can flat out score and he has good skills everywhere else. 

SF - Tracy McGrady - He can do it all

PF - Tim Duncan - Can Score and Rebound

C - S. O'neal - Scores from the post, rebounds, and blocks shots


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

These are my "new age" basketball protype players


PG-Kidd , there is nothing he can not do

SG-Kobe , great all around player plus the two guard now days has to be able to take someone one on one of the dribble.

SF-Garnett, even though i think he is a power forward he is the protype SF because he is big and there is nothing he can not due

PF- Duncan, no explanation needed

C- Shaq, the new age center has to be HUGE and DOMINATE. this is Shaq in a nutshell


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I don't think you can call Kidd a "prototype" pg just because he does so many things that you usually don't want a pg to do. He makes dangerous passes, get rebounds, and pushes the ball every chance he gets. Those three games exclude him from being "prototype." Also kidd doesn't make that many shots which, you also want from your point guard.

Heres mine:

PG. John Stockton (Controled Tempo, Got Steals, Hit big shots, and made a lot of assists.)

SG. Michael Jordan (So many people try to copy his athletiscm and Shooting now a days.)

SF. Scottie Pippen (Just seems to be the consesus pick and I can'
t think of anyone else)

PF. Tim Duncan (Scores, Rebounds, Passes, and Block shots. What else do you want in a PF?)

C. Shaq (I say he is a prototype Center because he does what you want a C to do. Score in the post, Block and Alter shots, and get rebounds.)


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *PhatDaddy3100 *
> I don't think you can call Kidd a "prototype" pg just because he does so many things that you usually don't want a pg to do. He makes dangerous passes, get rebounds, and pushes the ball every chance he gets. Those three games exclude him from being "prototype." Also kidd doesn't make that many shots which, you also want from your point guard.
> 
> Heres mine:
> ...


I like this list, as I think Magic Johnson is an upgrade version of Stockton with more flashy moves.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Hmmm, interesting post

I'm going to make one of current players, and all-timers

*Current*

PG -- Andre Miller: When teams realize that it isn't how exciting the PG is, but how well they work with the team, players like Andre Miller will thrive.

SG -- Kobe Bryant: Teams love enthusiastic players, and their is nobody more so than Kobe. He scores, he can play D, and he sells tickets, lots of em.

SF -- Tracy McGrady: See Kobe

PF -- Tim Duncan: What can be said? The first thing that comes to mind when "power forward" is mentioned, is Timmay Duncan. He fits his position perfectly.

C -- Eddy Curry: Yes I know I know, hes a rookie. But as centers become less and less a part of the game, centers will become more and more just a fundamental inside player. A second power forward if you will, to help the team inside.

*All-timers*

PG -- John Stockton: It's just like Duncan, hes the first thing that comes to mind as a point guard.

SG -- Michael Jordan: See Kobe, than multiply by 5, than add consistant hair style. 

SF -- Scotty Pippen: This might be the most difucult position to do, but I have to go with Pip. He is just an outstanding player with great heart and exellent fundamentals, a true basketball player.

PF -- Karl Malone: Great at everything that has to do with power forwards. Or he was at least. Tim Duncan reminds me of the mailman in his younger days.

C -- Bill Russel: Outstanding rebounder, scorer and defender. Was probably the best passing center to ever play the game.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

it seems to me if you actually put a team of some of these prototype's together you may struggle to get offense at times. 

personally, i think you have your franchise player(s) and build the prototypes around them. 

stockton may be a prototype pg, but i kinda like a backcourt with 2 guys who can handle the ball and score. great as stockton is, i'm not sure i'd rather have him next to a prototype sg (jordan, tmac, kobe, drexler) than a guy like dumars, who's better defensivley, better scorer, better deep threat. he wasn't a better player than stockton, but as a prototype for my team, he may fit better. even a backcourt of 2 prototype sg's could be pretty awesome, given that they could define their roles (how'd tmac and kobe look together?)

pippen's a prototype sf, but it's also dependent on who he's teammed with. obviously if you've got the prototype sg, pippen's a pretty good fit at the sf. 

duncan/mchale/hakeem seem to fit the prototype pf, with defense and post play. if you've got post play from other positions (say b. king at sf, and shaq/kareem in the middle) than b. russell looks pretty good here.

the shaq's and wilt's kinda change the definition of a prototype center, because you'd want to be able to match strength in the middle with whoever the opposition had. but shaq/wilt aren't necessarily prototypes either, because of their deficiencies. 

i don't like the 7 footer at sf prototype, just because there aren't enough talented 7 footers, and the ones there are, i'd prefer to see at the 4 or 5 spot. not to say i wouldn't want garnett on my team, just that i wouldn't want him as a prototype.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*IMX Prototype Team...*

PG-Jason Kidd-(Best passer and ball handler. Needs to be able to push the team upcourt and run the offense. Should be good at driving to the hoop. Must be able to get back and play defense.)

SG-Kobe Bryant-(Best player on the team. Must be able to score at all-times. Must be able to make clutch shots or be able to run the offense when needed.)

SF-Shane Battier-(Good defender. Must do all the little things needed for a team to be successful. Should be able to rebound and hit the open jump-shots)

PF-Ben Wallace-(Good defender. Must be able to grab rebounds, offensive and defensive. Defende under the basket and block shots. Must have strength. Hustle player.)

C-Michael Olowokandi-(Tallest man on team. Must be a good rebounder and have shot-blocking skills. Should be able to post up and have good moves. Defend on the low block.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Thx Penny. Nice to know someone agrees with me once and a while.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kflo *
> it seems to me if you actually put a team of some of these prototype's together you may struggle to get offense at times.
> 
> personally, i think you have your franchise player(s) and build the prototypes around them.
> ...


You're right, Jordan, Drexler, T-mac and Kobe are all masters at creating their own shot, where as Dumars would be the type of player you could pass too when open and expect to hit the shot. He is probably the more typical shooting guard.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *PhatDaddy3100 *
> Thx Penny. Nice to know someone agrees with me once and a while.


You are welcome.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *STING *
> 
> 
> You're right, Jordan, Drexler, T-mac and Kobe are all masters at creating their own shot, where as Dumars would be the type of player you could pass too when open and expect to hit the shot. He is probably the more typical shooting guard.


i'm saying he's the type of player you can team with a creative 2 guard. it's really moot who's labeled the sg and who's the pg. it's what's the ideal guard combo. i think that i'd rather team a jordan/kobe/tmac with dumars than with stockton. who's then labeled the sg and pg is irrelevant.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kflo *
> 
> 
> i'm saying he's the type of player you can team with a creative 2 guard. it's really moot who's labeled the sg and who's the pg. it's what's the ideal guard combo. i think that i'd rather team a jordan/kobe/tmac with dumars than with stockton. who's then labeled the sg and pg is irrelevant.


Ok, I see your point. However I would definitly rather have Stockton handle the ball than Dumars. Although Dumars is the better scorer, Stockton would still be my pick for PG.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

ok ill give this a whirl

PG- Stockton, there is noone better at this position then John Stockton, he is the greatest passer of all time, he is one of the best team defenders of all time, and he is one of the most clutch players of all time. and whoever up there said after his career is done bibby will be compared to stockton?? lol, no bibby isnt 1/3 the passer stockton is. Todays young player comparison: Andre Miller


SG- Jordan does it all from the SG spot, 20 5 and 5 is what you should expect from your sg, the better ones just give you 25 5 and 5 Todays Comparison: Kobe 

SF- rob horry, think about it, a prototypical SF of all time really isnt a ball handler in the way todays SFs are, the point forward as its called was intorduced sometime in the 80s. horry fills up a stat sheet very well, good amount of points, rebounds and assists, big late in the game as well. excellent defenderTodays Comparison: D-miles

PF- Malone, noone played better with his PG then malone, and thats why they are both on this list, malone rebounds well, scores a ton of points, does so in the post and facing the basket. very strong intimidator as well. Todays comparison: Elton Brand



C- David Robinson- tough, well disciplined player, capable of putting up big points numbers, but with a scoring PF can take a back seat and be a defender/rebounder. Todays Comparison: i dno, not a whole lot of david robinsons in the game today huh?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Hawkeye Pierce *
> PG- Stockton, there is noone better at this position then John Stockton, he is the greatest passer of all time, he is one of the best team defenders of all time, and he is one of the most clutch players of all time.



while he's certainly on of the top passers ever (with magic and bird), i wouldn't call him one of the best team defenders or one of the most clutch players of all-time. defensively, while he was quite a thief, and a good off-the-ball defender, he was often exposed on his on-the-ball defense. had trouble defensively against offensive minded pg's (often in the playoffs). clutchwise, he's hit some big last second shots, but he's also often not had big games when the games were the most important. didn't perform well in the finals. he's a great player, one of the all-time greats, but he's got some flaws. doesn't mean he's not a good prototype, because he's obviously an asset to any team. passes incredibly, smart decisions, and hits the open shots.


----------

